
Why I picked Node.js for my startup - techterrier
https://hackernoon.com/why-i-picked-nodejs-for-my-startup-dbcc83aa5495#.o6wjkwdkx
======
k__
TL;DR "It’s what I know best"

~FIN~

My two cents:

Coming from stuff like Java and PHP I like JavaScript quite much. Async stuff
bit of a pain in other languages I used, but JS integrates it nicely within
its event loop. With Tasks, Promises and Observables it even seems to get
managable. And with the Web and its browsers it seems to be the open platform
for applications we have today.

Problems I saw in the past:

Founders using popular languages to get more people from the job marked, but I
had the experience, you can use languages to pre-filter applicants. I assume
the average JavaScript developer isn't as good as the average C++ or even
Haskell developer.

But I'm happy about my switch to JavaScript 5 years ago, much jobs for mee~ :)

~~~
techterrier
That's about the scale of it, the other stuff is pretty nice all the same.
Thanks for reading.

